# Cold water not working in washing machine.



## Nestor_Kelebay

Check that the valve on the hot water supply hose to the washer is open.

If it is, then check out the water mixing valve as follows:
Start the machine on a "Colours" cycle, which should give you a warm water fill. (That will require that both the hot and cold solenoids on the water mixing valve are energized.) If you only get hot water filling the machine, that indicates the water mixing valve's cold solenoid isn't working.
Then switch the wash cycle to "Bright Colours" or "Woolens" which will give you a cold water wash. If the fill stops entirely, that confirms that the water mixing valves cold water solenoid isn't working.

Washing machines have an electrically operated valve in them called a "water mixing valve". This valve has separate solenoids for the hot and cold water. It's very possible that the cold water solenoid isn't working. Besides the cold water solenoid on the water mixing valve not working, it could also be that the shut off valve to the machine's cold water supply hose is closed or that the filtration screen in that supply hose is clogged up.

The hot and cold water supply hoses connect directly to the water mixing valve on the machine, so it won't be hard to find it. You can test the valve by checking for continuity across the electrical terminals on each side of each solenoid (unplug the machine first). You should get electrical continuity across each pair of terminals. If you don't get electrical continuity across one pair of terminals, it means that the electromagnet for that solenoid isn't working.

A new water mixing valve shouldn't cost any more than about $15 or so.

You don't need to know the rest.

The way these valves work is that they use the pressure of the water itself to shut off water flow. This is done by having the same household water pressure act on both sides of a rubber diaphragm, but having the area over which that pressure acts being larger on one side of the diaphragm than the other. There is a small hole on the perimeter of the rubber diaphragm that allows the pressure on both sides of the diaphragm to equalized. Since Force = Pressure X Area, and the area over which that pressure acts is larger on one side than the other, there is a net force which holds the diaphragm closed tightly over a seat that leads into the washing machine.

When a solenoid is energized by 120 VAC power, the solenoid's electromagnet pulls a spring loaded steel plug out of a larger hole in the middle of the diaphragm, and that releases the pressure on the back side of the diaphragm. The pressure acting over the smaller area on the front of the diaphragm then pops the diaphragm open and water flows into the machine. When the washer is full of water, power is cut to the solenoid(s), and the spring in the solenoid pushes the steel plug back into the hole in the middle of the diaphragm. As pressure equalizes across the diaphragm again, the net force pushes the diaphragm tightly over the seat again to stop water flow into the machine.


----------



## Bob Mariani

Check in water inlet filter at the back of the machine where the water hose is connected. Our machine had the same issue and works fine after I cleaned this.


----------



## skymaster

As Bob suggested at the machine there are inline screens that act as filters, look like hose washers with a pointy screen in the middle, pull em out and clean re install ans see if that fixed it. PS IF when you find them and they are clean then look to the mixing valves as suggested above


----------



## 68MHJCs

*Rookie Plumber checking in....*

Ok first of all thank you each and everyone for your input. Secondly I went throught the cycles and then removed the hoses. The cold line was very clogged with a black substance. After taking both off flushing and cleaning and return to place. I did start the machine back up and is working well.....................um bad news........When shutting off the water valve to the hot water I now have a leak at the point of where the neck spins out of the valve. Not a big leak but a leak. So that'll be next on the project list. SO Im thinking I will have to shut off main to water and pull that valve off and tape and replace it. Let me know if any thing else I might run across during this project.

ALso I dont know if any of you saw my post about the drum noise from my dryer (loud as all heck) when I pulled that out to give myself room to get behind the washer there was a black powder type residue on the floor under the dryer. I know the dryer has to go it isnt worth fixing do to its age but what is that and where is it coming from?


THANKS AGAIN YOUR HELP IS ALWAYS GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## Bob Mariani

Dryer.. sounds like the belt is bad so it is a simple fix.

Valve.. can be fixed. Go to Home Depot and ask for the replacement washer to the stem. Turn off the water, unscrew the stem, replace the washer. You may also be able to turn it tighter.


----------



## jayharold

I do maint. work and we have well water at work. I have to clean the cold water screens at least twice a year.


----------



## 68MHJCs

*Thanks for the info.*

Right now I have a bucket underneath it. It doesnt leak that bad but dont want it all over the floor. thanks again.


----------



## bradnailer

If it is the hot water valve, you should be able to just shut off the water to your hot water heater and stop the flow to the washing machine valve rather than shutting off the water to the entire house.

One of the reasons the cold water line got clogged could possibly be that the crud that was in the cold water line is falling out in the water heater so the hot water line isn't getting as clogged. May want to consider periodically draining and flushing the hot water heater.


----------



## 68MHJCs

*Fyi*

Hot water heater brand new. Just got it this summer.


----------



## 68MHJCs

*Bob*

What is making ther dryer soooo loud> it sounds like it is not on its track or something,.........Not sure how the inside of a dryer works though.


----------



## bradnailer

68MHJCs said:


> Hot water heater brand new. Just got it this summer.


That's OK. Just suggesting that as a matter of periodic maintenance, if you are getting build up in the bottom of the hot water heater, it will not work as effeciently, meaning takes more power (electrical or gas) to heat up a tank of water.


----------



## Bob Mariani

the tumbler could be spinning off center due to the loose belt.


----------



## bradnailer

Bob's right, it could be spinning off center. Also, tThere's generally a felt guide on the inside of a dryer and it could be worn. Finally, have you checked to see if there's a pair of tennis shoes inside. (just kiddin')


----------



## 68MHJCs

*Noise*

Is that something that is easily done? Belt change and centering the drum. It is a Kenmore Solid State electric dryer model #M32004124. Probably aprox. 20 yrs of age if not older.


----------



## Bob Mariani

yes it is easy if you just take your time and pay attention to anything you remove. Believe it or not they did not store extra screws in there.


----------

